# 17 year old from Virginia



## CurtBoswell

Hey everyone! 

I'm 17 and still in high school. I'm hoping that when I graduated and go to college I will be able to buy a few acres of land and start my own homestead. I do not currently live on a homestead, but it is something I've been wanting to do. So I'm here to learn what I can before then!


----------



## Sourdough

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Tell us about your current situation

Tell us how you expect to buy (a few acres)

Watch U Tubes on whatever subject interests you, and learn from what you see. Anything you see but don't understand, place your questions in the appropriate forum to get experienced answers.

Be figuring out what you would want to do when you do get land, and hunt for knowledge on that subject

ONCE, you are sure of your plan to succeed, decide on the tools or equipment you will need, and be on the lookout for them at a great price. Buy second hand. IF you have a place to store them, and the money to buy them NOW, then be doing that. IF NOT, then just keep your eyes open.

Have a plan ready, and hit the ground hard when starting out. Don't waver, don't second guess, don't hedge your finances. IF YOUR N O T SURE OF WHAT YOUR GOING TO DO WHEN YOU GET A PLACE, DONT DO ANYTHING UNTIL YOU A R E SURE.

Good Luck


----------



## arnie

great going to collage will hoprfully allow you to get into a job that can allow you time to homestead and pay off our farmland and tools/equipment . thereare many good homesteader related carreres ;like vetrinaranian, accountant ,engineer,even mechanic , that can be a big help; as a homesteader has to wear many hats ,and a deasant income and work hours makes for good life not struggleing to pay taxes power bills ect. while farming /homesteading gives you a cushin to count on in case things change , best of luck to you


----------



## CurtBoswell

I'm going to try to get a loan and purchase a wooded lot, cut down all the trees, have a small house built, establish a pasture, small orchard, built a greenhouse. I want it to be as close as I can to provide all the food I eat.


----------



## Heritagefarm

CurtBoswell said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm 17 and still in high school. I'm hoping that when I graduated and go to college I will be able to buy a few acres of land and start my own homestead. I do not currently live on a homestead, but it is something I've been wanting to do. So I'm here to learn what I can before then!


Hi! I joined here when I was 15. I have an odd habit of making a few people like me and ticking off the vast majority of everyone else. I herald your decision to try to live off the land. Be advised it is difficult, but I've also found it very rewarding, mostly in a spiritual and temporal manner. It's also about the worst get-rich-quick scheme there is, but I imagine you already know that.


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy

Welcome from Indiana


----------



## simi-steading

CurtBoswell said:


> I'm going to try to get a loan and purchase a wooded lot, cut down all the trees,












Why not just buy a lot that has no trees? I don't believe you have an understanding of how much work you are causing yourself with this kind of idea..

I'm not sure to believe whether you're young and naive, or here to troll..


----------



## cpguru21

simi - I just purchased a wooded lot and plan on clearing and building from scratch. Do you have the same skepticism for me? Does this mean I am naive or a troll? I am not young so I dont fit that mold.

I think being less harsh and more educational would be a better approach. Sorry if I mistook your message.


----------



## simi-steading

I have no idea why a person would want to buy something they don't want to turn it into something they do... There is a lot of land out there than can be bought cheap that is pasture, or close to it...

It's one thing if you have to make do with what you have, but it's another to plan to do something the hard way...


----------



## Heritagefarm

simi-steading said:


> I have no idea why a person would want to buy something they don't want to turn it into something they do... There is a lot of land out there than can be bought cheap that is pasture, or close to it...
> 
> It's one thing if you have to make do with what you have, but it's another to plan to do something the hard way...


If you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything. My guess is you're jealous of youthful optimism.


----------



## ||Downhome||

Heritagefarm said:


> If you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything. My guess is you're jealous of youthful optimism.


possible, before the dust up there where "shill" members created, and it seems a lot of posts are from very new members.

A lot of these to me seem crafted to generate "traffic".

With that said, think of HT as a huge free think tank.

I have noticed data mining by various members at one time or another.

Now to address the OP...

I tend to agree, why buy a wooded lot to clear it?
If it where I ,would look for something that fit my needs.
That would be both pasture and wood lot.
And you will need more then a few acres.
Developing it will also be long term regardless.
With a lot of learning curve to boot.

In you neck of the woods I would look for a spread that has a natural gas lease. I often peruse a few Realtor sites looking at places in that general location. Mostly WV. 

You would be better off in the long run if you could adopt a sparten lifestyle 
and save your payment, or a tidy sum of it.
Rather then take a loan.
Best to buy outright anything and everything.
Credit does have a place but best not to rely on it.


----------



## simi-steading

Heritagefarm said:


> If you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything. My guess is you're jealous of youthful optimism.


Not trying to be mean, just stating an observation... I've never known many who wanted to plan to do something the hardest way possible, with no rhyme or reason..


----------



## Heritagefarm

simi-steading said:


> Not trying to be mean, just stating an observation... I've never known many who wanted to plan to do something the hardest way possible, with no rhyme or reason..


I can see where you're coming from, and I'm inclined to agree with you. However, I would personally find it more polite to point out the error of ways, rather than calling someone a troll.
HF


----------



## simi-steading

Good point.. I welcome the OP, and hope you are being real.. If so.. Please stick around and do some learning... I learn a lot here every day...


----------



## CurtBoswell

All of the colleges I'm applying to are out of state and I looked at land for sale in those areas. From what I have seen the wooded lots are cheaper. I may be wrong with that idea and if you guys advise against that option then that's okay. I posted it here to see if it was what other people think would work.


----------



## Declan

I guess a lot depends on where the lot is, but I am inclined to agree with sim-steading unless you are planning on heating with that wood. Virginia has enough old farms that you should be able to find something at least semi-cleared with a little patience unless you are up in the mountains. I would be willing to bet if you live near a rural area, you might be able to kill two birds with one stone and find some old house needing a lot of repairs and get your decent lot, and possibly get some owner financing.


----------



## ||Downhome||

Here is another thing to consider, your wanting a loan...

Mortgages are not so easy to acquire.

Its going to take time to establish good credit.

My best advice is do not bite off more then you can chew.

Enjoy collage and save,save,save.
Build your credit. 
Finish school,Find a area with decent employment opportunity to settle.
Then you will be in a far better spot to move on with your plans.


----------



## Heritagefarm

I hate to be a broken record, but I agree you should be cautious. My family's first farm was 18 acres of pasture and 40+ acres of crap woods, commonly known as "hunting land." Basically we had an 18 acre farm but a disproportionate mortgage. There was almost no way to use the crap woods, not without first bulldozing/clearing/logging/fencing it, and building the soils up on marginal slopes, etc. Banks are also generally very cautious about loaning on bare land - they consider it easier to walk away from.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing

I don't mind being a broken record. Don't finance the farm at your stage of the game! Stay in school if you're studying something worthwhile that will get you a good paying job and get your experience doing homesteading stuff in the summers (lots of WOOF-type options to consider in most areas). Your desires are very likely to change by the time you're finishing college and you won't want to be tied to a mortgage that you may or may not be able to unload.


----------



## Sumatra

Figure out what exactly you want to do before looking at land, not just vague goals. You're limited by time and money, mostly. A five-year plan to start with is good. 

Once you're 18, start learning how to build credit. It'll help in future years. Even if you don't live on a homestead yet, do you raise chickens, rabbits, or have any idea into what goes into them? You're at a good age to start researching this. 

Obviously don't finance land yet, but if you can settle on state, and the amount of acres you want, that'll help. Maybe find a nice piece you like, and draw out plans for it. They will be revised and evolve in the future. Just don't get attached... That's just for an idea on finding out what you want. 

Be detailed. Look at climates. Growing zones. Check out gardening methods. Find out how you intend to support that farm. Learn how you plan on building that small house. How to manage a pasture. The basics of how to take care of the animals you intend on keeping...

There's a lot more, but since you're only applying to colleges right now, those can wait.


----------

